# AMC



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Assalamualikum,

I just want to know if AMC is really one of the best medical schools in Pakistan?

I know NUST is just awesome when it comes to Engineering, but really, is medicine all that amazing too?

How would you compare it to DIMC?


----------



## shambleen (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont know about DIMC, but AMC is quite awesome


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Courage said:


> Assalamualikum,
> 
> I just want to know if AMC is really one of the best medical schools in Pakistan?
> 
> ...


Wsalam !
Just for your information , the nust medical students go to AMC , Nust only takes the entry test , and it doesn't have it's own medical College !


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Yes, I do know that and thanks, but how would you rate AMC as a medical college?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Courage said:


> Yes, I do know that and thanks, but how would you rate AMC as a medical college?


if u want to ask overall rating; then i'll be voting AMC, the best medical college of 

pakistan after Aga Khan and Shifa medical college. :happy:


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Courage said:


> Yes, I do know that and thanks, but how would you rate AMC as a medical college?


Well the best one is AKU and than King Edward Medical college , AMC is also a good Med college better than many other Govt. med colleges!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

i preffered these 3 because they follow modular-based curriculum, far better than 

uhs examination system & even that of king edward . .

my father is pharmacology proffesor in king edward . . i'm telling u my father's 

words .


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Thank you.
What about DIMC?

What is the difference between a modular-based curriculum and that of UHS?

How does it matter to us in the future?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Courage said:


> Thank you.
> What about DIMC?
> 
> What is the difference between a modular-based curriculum and that of UHS?
> ...


search the following threads in search option & u will find crystal clear answers to your questions ; 

1. integrated curriculum, pbl, module?

2. Frontier medical college verses Shifa College of medicine. (preferably 2nd page)

:happy:


----------



## madiha789 (Jan 29, 2010)

DIMC IS REALLY new, no batch has graduated from it yet!so amc is definitely better


----------

